# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  25 जनवरी, 2011 : राष्ट्रीय मतदाता दिवस

## guruji

*युवाओं में जागरुकता लाने के लिए 25 जनवरी को राष्ट्रीय मतदाता दिवस मनाया जाएगा.*
  					  युवा मतदाताओं को जिम्मेदार नागरिक का  बोध कराने और राजनीतिक प्रक्रि या में भाग लेने पर गर्व का अनुभव करने के  लिये सरकार ने ‘‘राष्ट्रीय मतदाता दिवस के रूप में विशेष अभियान शुरु किया  है जिसे हर साल 25 जनवरी को मनाया जायेगा.

केन्द्रीय मंत्रिमंडल में बुधवार को हुए फेरबलद के बाद प्रधानमंत्री की  अध्यक्षता में गुरुवार को हुई इसकी पहली बैठक में इस आशय के प्रस्ताव को  मंजूरी दी गई.

सूचना एवं प्रसारण मंत्री अंबिका सोनी ने इसकी जानकारी देते हुये कहा कि इस  अभियान का मकसद युवा मतदाताओं को मतदान के लिये प्रोत्साहित करना है.  अभियान के तहत मतदाता सूची में दर्ज होने वाले युवा मतदाताओं को मतदाता  कार्ड के साथ एक बैज दिया जायेगा जिसपर उन्हें मतदाता बनने पर गर्व की  अनुभूति होगी और वह मतदान के लिये प्रेरित होंगे.

युवाओं को मतदान प्रक्रिया से जोडने के लिये संविधान में संशोधन कर मतदाता  आयु को 21 से घटाकर 18 वर्ष कर दिया गया था. इसके बावजूद यह महसूस किया गया  कि युवाओं का मतदाता सूची में पंजीकरण पूरी तरह नहीं हो पा रहा है. 18  वर्ष की आयु पार करने वाले मात्र 20 से 25 प्रतिशत युवाओं के नाम ही मतदाता  सूची में दर्ज हो पाते हैं.

चुनाव आयोग इस स्थिति के मद्देनजर देशभर में फैले अपने 8.5 लाख मतदान  केन्द्रों से हर साल एक जनवरी को 18 वर्ष की आयु पूरी करने वाले युवाओं की  पहचान कर उन्हें मतदाता सूची में शामिल करेगा और 25 जनवरी को उन्हें विशेष  बैज के साथ फोटो पहचान पत्र जारी किया जायेगा.

----------

